

How to use Stripe when running a Canadian Company - kareemm
http://blog.reemer.com/using-stripe-account-while-in-canada

======
run4yourlives
_There’s one caveat though: you need a Social Security Number. So if you
haven’t worked in the US, I think you’re out of luck._

I'm not an expert, but I think you can get an EIN using an ITIN instead of an
SSN. ITIN's are specifically designed for this process, so you shouldn't be
out of luck.

I'd prefer to see Stripe move to supporting Canada though instead of jumping
through hoops to be their customer.

